# Dell Latitude 5480 Trackpad

## concavegentoo

Hi, A month ago I successfully installed gentoo on my Latitude 5480, searching the internet and finding which module to load for the trackpad. However, now have reinstalled, and I cannot find the solution to getting the trackpad to be recognized (No ALPS shows up on the libinput-list-devices output). At the moment I know that the trackpad/point is an ALPS Glidepoint and I have tried genkernel all getting the same error. Any suggestions?

----------

## concavegentoo

Also, here is the lsmod output of a working ubuntu boot:

https://gist.github.com/concavegit/383425cd2c86c467e16558eaf52c37d4

And here is the lsmod output of the genkernel all:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/1FDEALKlghY1F8Vp1Cij

----------

## sebB

Have you set "Alps HID device support" in your kernel config?

Location:

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> HID support

    -> HID bus support (HID [=y])

      -> Special HID drivers

        <M> Alps HID device support
```

----------

## concavegentoo

Yup. My .config is here: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/3VqqVKaHulgFEaXpIHGY. I have tried this both as a module and not.

Is it possible that I actually have to disable some options?

----------

## sebB

Have you re-installed your new kernel after making change?

grub-mkconfig.....

Post uname -a

----------

## concavegentoo

I did these: make, make modules_install, mak install, and genkernel --install initramfs. No change after grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg.

uname -a: Linux knx1 4.13.8-gentoo #7 SMP Fri Oct 20 17:03:58 UTC 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7820HQ CPU @ 2.99GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux[/post]

----------

## concavegentoo

*make install

----------

## sebB

```
ls -al /boot?
```

Is your /boot partition mounted when installing the new kernel?

----------

## concavegentoo

```

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root    2048 Oct 21 15:35 .

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     200 Oct 18 23:52 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  159301 Oct 21 15:35 config-4.13.8-gentoo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  159301 Oct 21 15:34 config-4.13.8-gentoo.old

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    1024 Oct 21 14:33 EFI

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    1024 Oct 21 15:35 grub

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6873916 Oct 21 15:35 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.13.8-gentoo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3131265 Oct 21 15:35 System.map-4.13.8-gentoo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3131265 Oct 21 15:34 System.map-4.13.8-gentoo.old

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6304528 Oct 21 15:35 vmlinuz-4.13.8-gentoo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6304528 Oct 21 15:34 vmlinuz-4.13.8-gentoo.old

```

I checked the UUID's and the location checks out. Here is my fstab: 

```

UUID=D417-52B9   /boot   vfat   defaults,noatime   0 2

UUID=c6f667cc-aa5a-427c-a141-efc11f415182   /   btrfs   noatime      0 1

UUID=1d8e6fb3-d051-469b-8ee4-d737609fb65e   none   swap   sw   0 0

```

Is it strange that ubuntu's (installed on a separate partition but same boot partition) kernels do not appear in /boot?

----------

## concavegentoo

I am booting without an installation medium, and given the output and the fstab the boot partition is mounted when the kernel is installed.

----------

## sebB

Ok,

In your first post, you are talking about genkernel all but, you compil your kernel manually. I don't understand.

I suspect, you don't install the kernel you compil (maybe I am wrong...)

Make the option "Alps HID device support" as module.

Tell me what modrobe hid_alps say

----------

## concavegentoo

I tried many things, including genkernel all and manually installing.

I solved the issue just now, though I am not sure which action did it. It was some combination of enabling the intel_hid options, the intel_lpss options, and the designware_platform options. To think I just spent around three days trying to get my trackpad to work!

Thanks for your time.

----------

## wim-x

I had the same problem detecting the touchpad on a Del Latitude 5580. I got the solving hint from the System Rescue CD lsmod and dmesg outputs.

```

[    0.922748] input: DualPoint Stick as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-6/i2c-DLL07A8:01/0018:044E:120B.0001/input/input7

[    0.922988] input: DLL07A8:01 044E:120B as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-6/i2c-DLL07A8:01/0018:044E:120B.0001/input/input6

[    0.923326] hid-alps 0018:044E:120B.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [DLL07A8:01 044E:120B] on i2c-DLL07A8:01

```

After adding the designware options it worked: 

```

CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM=y

# don't forget the other stuff you need

CONFIG_I2C_HID=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_HID_ALPS=y

```

----------

## Hrk

I've been struggling for three days with a Latitude 7280 which mounts the same trackpad. Ubuntu live would detect it, my manual kernel wouldn't (it was hurting my pride, as I've been compiling my kernels since 1997).

I came here looking for solutions and, as always, Gentoo forums saved the day  :Smile:  I'm grateful to all of you.

I just want to add a small detail: wlm-x options aren't enough to make the trackpad work, as I had them enabled since the first kernel, but the trackpad would not appear. What did the trick was adding the LPSS options under MFD (why-oh-why):

```

CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS=m

CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_ACPI=m

CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_PCI=m

```

Hope this helps future readers.

e: fixed typo in config

----------

## wim-x

 *Hrk wrote:*   

>  What did the trick was adding the LPSS options under MFD (why-oh-why):

 

Probably because that's the driver for the Serial IO I2C Controller.  :wink:

----------

## andorreJr

 *Hrk wrote:*   

> I've been struggling for three days with a Latitude 7280 which mounts the same trackpad. Ubuntu live would detect it, my manual kernel wouldn't (it was hurting my pride, as I've been compiling my kernels since 1997).
> 
> I came here looking for solutions and, as always, Gentoo forums saved the day  I'm grateful to all of you.
> 
> I just want to add a small detail: wlm-x options aren't enough to make the trackpad work, as I had them enabled since the first kernel, but the trackpad would not appear. What did the trick was adding the LPSS options under MFD (why-oh-why):
> ...

 

this saved me on a DELL Precision 7530   :Very Happy: 

UP!

----------

## charles17

 *andorreJr wrote:*   

> this saved me on a DELL Precision 7530   

 

It might be even more helpfiul for future readers if you provided some more information about that piece of hardware, maybe is it shown in lspci or in dmesg?

----------

## PrSo

I know I may sound trivial, but have you checked the lkddb id's for lspci and lsusb output for eight dgit numbers [xxxx:xxxx] yet?

----------

## andorreJr

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *andorreJr wrote:*   this saved me on a DELL Precision 7530    
> 
> It might be even more helpfiul for future readers if you provided some more information about that piece of hardware, maybe is it shown in lspci or in dmesg?

 

This is from dmesg:

```

[    6.558380] input: DELL0831:00 044E:1220 Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-10/i2c-DELL0831:00/0018:044E:1220.0001/input/input18

[    6.558576] input: DELL0831:00 044E:1220 Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-10/i2c-DELL0831:00/0018:044E:1220.0001/input/input19

[    6.558767] input: DELL0831:00 044E:1220 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-10/i2c-DELL0831:00/0018:044E:1220.0001/input/input20

[    6.558947] hid-generic 0018:044E:1220.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [DELL0831:00 044E:1220] on i2c-DELL0831:00

```

Andre

----------

